

Pentagon Announces New Strategy for Cyberwarfare - romefort
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us/politics/pentagon-announces-new-cyberwarfare-strategy.html

======
mark_l_watson
I have very mixed feelings about this. It would be a poor decision to not have
very strong defensive capabilities and offensive capability also to deter
adversaries.

But (but!) my country (USA) has been beating the drums of war too loudly for
decades and under Bush and Obama the situation in my opinion has gotten worse.
I believe that the security interests of the USA are well served by paying
closer attention to relationships with other countries and this does not
include bullying. Moving military bases and capabilities up to Russia's
borders is the most recent activity that concerns me.

This may be too simple of an explanation but is probably mostly true anyway:
there is just too much money to be made in the war industry and it warps our
news coverage and geopolitical strategies.

